# Michelob Ultra



## jdsaint (28/4/08)

Anyone else tried this beer?
Michelob ultra is now the number 1 worst crapiest beer I have EVER tasted, give me a infected home brew anytime :icon_vomit:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/4/08)

The BA reviews are an interesting read 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/29/3734


----------



## devo (29/4/08)

the missus grabbed a few from her work for me to try and to be kind it was cold and wet but not much else. Given that's supposed to be a low carb beer it's pretty much what i expected.


----------



## gerald (17/5/08)

i see it advertised everywhere now, comes across as a premium imported beer but tastes like absolute piss. can't believe bottleshops stock it. its more expensive than megaswill and worse than ya normal carlton draught crap so why would people buy it :-S


----------



## Paul H (17/5/08)

gerald said:


> i see it advertised everywhere now, comes across as a premium imported beer but tastes like absolute piss. can't believe bottleshops stock it. its more expensive than megaswill and worse than ya normal carlton draught crap so why would people buy it :-S



I think piss would have more body & flavour


----------



## geoffi (17/5/08)

What was that Monty Python line about canoes?


----------



## Snowdog (19/5/08)

Paul H said:


> I think piss would have more body & flavour


As in Piss & Piss Weak?

Why buy Bud, Miller, or Michelob anyway when you have XXXX, Carlton & VB?


----------



## fraser_john (22/5/08)

For anyone who actually PAID for this I feel very sorry!

In future, a word of advice from someone who lived in the USA for ten years......

Stay the hell away from ANY low carb American beer! They are all terrible!

I could only stomach two Michelob beers, Amber Bock and Hefe and they took the hefe off the market due to low volumes of sales, bit of a bummer! Amber Bock was a lovely dark bock style, about 6% and only $6 for a jug of it a few years back!

Just wait till some dumb-ass imports Pabst Blue Ribbon or something like that.....gag


----------

